# December Giveaway - Custom Goose Call by Lews Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com

Lew at www.lewscalls.com has a generous offers for everyone here at Nodak Outdoors.

He's giving away a custom goose call of your choice, now between Christmas.

*To win, all you have to do is replay and say HAPPY HOLIDAYS and you're automatically entered.*

Good luck to everyone and thank you Lew!


----------



## Bob Kellam

Happy Hoildays

Thanks Lew!!!

Bob


----------



## huntin1

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks Lew

huntin1


----------



## fishless

Happy holidays Lew, Ive enjoyed the call I got from you already I just wish it had been earlier in the season Thanks


----------



## Remington06

Happy Holidays

And a big THANK YOU going out to anyone in our U.S. Military, keep up the good work and we'll keep you in our prayers

Thanks Lew great calls by the way


----------



## Ron Gilmore

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks Lew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Happy Holidays

Thanks Lew


----------



## Jason Schulz

Happy Holidays

Thanks Lew


----------



## SDNDhtr

Happy Holidays to all!

Thanks for the chance Lew!


----------



## ND_RC

Happy Holidays!!!

Thanks Lew!!!


----------



## Bauer

Happy Holidays.

Thanks to all who are making this possible.

Keep it safe this holiday season everybody.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

HAPPY HOLIDAYS

have a safe and wonderful time this holiday season!


----------



## DeltaBoy

River pigs and frogs... Good luck everyone and thanks Lew!


----------



## mallardhunter

Happy Hoildays....to everyone

Thanks Lews Calls and Chris :beer:


----------



## Longshot

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks Lew

Longshot


----------



## bgoldhunter

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## zwohl

Happy Holidays to everyone here at Nodak
Thanks Lew!!!!!


----------



## faithsdave

Happy Holidays to everyone at Nodak Outdoors. Thank you to Lew for the call giveaway.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Happy Holidays!

Thanks for the giveaway Lew!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

H A P P Y H O L I D A Y S ! ! ! !


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Happy Holidays!!

Thanks LewsCalls!!


----------



## teampps

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## WARDEN247

Happy Holidays to everyone!!


----------



## swift

happy holidays Lew and everyone one the site.


----------



## Madison

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## djleye

Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## smalls

have a holly jolly christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## get'em

happy holidays!

thanks Lew!


----------



## goose killer

Happy Holidays!!!

Thanks


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Happy Holidays!


----------



## joespiek

Happy Holidays

Thanks for the chance


----------



## woodpecker

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks Lew


----------



## Travery

Happy Hoildays

Thanks to Lews Calls.


----------



## BigDaddy

Happy Holidays to Lews and everybody else on Nodakoutdoors.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Happy Holidays and thanks again Lews


----------



## waterwolf

Happy Holidays

Thanks Lew!


----------



## dekehunter

Happy Holidays!

Thanks LEW


----------



## Dusty05

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!! :jammin:

Thanks alot Lew

Thanks to everyone else who helped make this a good (and funny) year.


----------



## Maverick

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## spoiler92

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!

and Thank You Lew's Calls!

Spoiler92


----------



## jhegg

Happy Holidays to all!

Thank you Lew.


----------



## dunkonu

Happy Holidays everyone

Thanks for the giveaway Lew..........


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

HAPPY HOLIDAYS

Thanks Lew


----------



## Ref

Happy Holidays....

Thanks Lew.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

HAPPY HOLIDAYS

Thanks for the givaway.


----------



## Ima870man

Happy Holidays. And a very Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year to all the new friends I made this year making it one I will never forget. Thanks to Lew' Calls too.

Ima870man


----------



## fox412

Happy Holidays and thank you lews calls


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Happy Holidays to all and thanks Lew.


----------



## Choclab

Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## prh882

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!


----------



## north14

Happy Holidays!!!!! Thanks Lew!! :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress

Happy Holidays, Thanks alot to Lew's Calls and Chris for putting this on once again. Hope everyone finds themselves on the ice catching lots of biggens, but not to many save a couple for me on the weekends, lol. Have a great Christmas everybody.


----------



## ndhunteresq

happy holidays

thank you kindly


----------



## celebrationmm

Happy Holidays!

Thanks Lew!


----------



## johnsona

ANOTHER giveaway from Lew's Calls!?  Sure is nice of you! Thanks a bunch, and happy holidays to all!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Happy Holidays everyone! :beer: 
Chuck Smith

Thank you Lewcalls.


----------



## Goosepride

Happy Holidays!

Thanks


----------



## MnDiver

Happy Hoildays

Thanks Lew

:beer:


----------



## muskat

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Schming21

Feliz Navidad!! Gracias!


----------



## goose nuker

HAPPY HOLIDAYS LEW AND EVERYONE ON THIS SITE!! WHAT A WEBSITE FOR SPORTSMEN AND WOMEN :beer:


----------



## sierra03

Happy holidays!!

Thanks lew!


----------



## Acemallard

Happy Holidays sign me up and thanks Lews.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## buckseye

Happy Holidays
Thanks Lew&Chris


----------



## Metalman

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## wallmounter

Happy Holidays. There truly is no better way to pass time than talking about the great outdoors with people who truly appreciate them.


----------



## honker

HAPPY HOLIDAYS LEW

AND THANKS FOR THE GREAT PRODUCTS :wink: :lol:


----------



## honkertalker

Happy Holidays to everyone on this great website, and just be sure to keep all of those hunters who died this year in NoDak in your prayers. I can't imagine what a terrible tragedy that would be to have to deal with the loss of a loved one during the holiday season. My prayers go out to their families.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

happy holidays

these calls are slick!!!


----------



## duckbuster434

Happy Holidays


----------



## win4win

HAPPY HOLIDAYS

Thanks!


----------



## Trademark

Happy Holidays!!

Thx!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Happy Holidays everybody. Thanks Chris and Lew.


----------



## Draker16

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks Lew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goose_killer90

Happy holidays everyone!!!!!!
THANKS


----------



## smokin gun

Happy Holidays, and thanks for the chance!!!!

May your worst day Hunting, be better than a good day at work!


----------



## lundq

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Springer

Happy Holidays..

Thanks Lew and Chris..


----------



## dmark

Happy Holidays........thanks for the chance


----------



## Carbon Express

Happy Holidays to everyone!

Thanks again Lews


----------



## Fyredawg47

HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND A JOYOUS SEASON! :bartime:


----------



## Trigger

Happy Holidays!


----------



## pappyhat

HAPPY HOLIDAYS and thanks Lew. GO CHARGERS !!!! Wind Chill today at game time about + 70 Deg...


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Happy Holidays!!!!!!


----------



## sportsman18

Happy Holidays

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## DuckBuster

Happy Holidays!

Thanks Lew!!!


----------



## fargodawg

HAPPY HOLIDAYS

thanks Lew great calls


----------



## whisker

HAPPY HOLIDAYS !

Thank you Lews Calls...


----------



## Click9

Happy Holidays!!

Thanks for the great giveway.


----------



## beater

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
Thanks Lew


----------



## wtrfowlhunter

happy holidays


----------



## fargojohnson

Your to kind. Thanks.


----------



## jp

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## trapper1234

Happy Holidays
thanks lews
thankyou to anyone in the armed forces God bless and be safe hunting this year everybody remember if you see them lite its there final flight


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Happy Holidays


----------



## kern77

Happy Holidays

Thanks Lew


----------



## goose0613

Happy Holidays!


----------



## oldfireguy

Happy Holiday, Lew.
May you and your family enjoy a blessed season.


----------



## Doorman

Happy Holidays


----------



## duckbuster808

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!

Be safe.

DB808


----------



## MSG Rude

Happy Holidays!

Thanks LEW


----------



## illsheds

Happy holiday's to eveyone

Thanks lew


----------



## Gary Bottger

Happy Holidays


----------



## wirehairman

Happy Holidays!

Thanks, Lew!


----------



## SAF

What a great deal. Happy Holidays.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

HaPpY HoLiDaYs!!!!
GO vikings!!! k:


----------



## WingedShooter7

HAPPY HOLDIAYS!!!!!

Thanks Lew

WingedShooter7


----------



## Scraper

Happy Holidays Everybody and a big thanks to Lew.

See you on the ice!


----------



## TWEET SD

HAPPY HOLIDAYS..and thanks!


----------



## USAlx50

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## 870 XPRS

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## WTFNMJKHAHA

HAPPY HOLIDAYS

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## zdosch

Happy Holidays!!!

Thanks for the chance guys.....oh yeah, Congrats to NoDak and their nasty cold weather!!!  haha


----------



## dieseldog

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

COuld really use a new call as mine broke last weekend.


----------



## guppy

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks Lew


----------



## yotebuster

Happy Holidays!

Thanks Lew! :beer:


----------



## pondhunter

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas

Thanks Lew!


----------



## Smitty_mn

Happy Holidays to one and all!!!


----------



## Troller1

Happy Holidays

Thanks Lew!


----------



## nerlande

Happy Holidays.

Thanks Lew

Eric Nerland


----------



## shotgunner

Happy Hollidays to all!!!

Thanks Lews.


----------



## fishhook

Hap Hap Happy Holiday's!!!!

thanks 4 the opportunity.


----------



## tumblebuck

Happy Holidays!

Thanks!


----------



## 1shotWonder

happy holidays!


----------



## nutmeg honkers

Happy Holidays

Thanks Lew.


----------



## walleyes n whitetails

Happy Holidays


----------



## greenheadfallon

*

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## callngeese

Happy Holidays!!!

Thanks Lew...

Callngeese


----------



## 94silverado

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!

Thanks Lew

Please remember keep everyone in the military in your prayers this holiday.


----------



## nwj

Hey.... Happy Holidays!!


----------



## nthngd2say

Happy Holidays!!!

Thanks Lew!


----------



## fowlfoolr

Happy Holidays to everyone and thanks to Lew's for giving the call away!

Layne


----------



## brknwing

Happy Holidays
Thanks Lew


----------



## 700zx

Happy Holidays and thanks to lewscalls and nodak!


----------



## balangi

HAPPY HOLIDAYS, Thank you


----------



## cranebuster

Happy Chrismahannakwanzaka! (just being P.C.)

Thanks Lew


----------



## hunterwhit

Merry Christmas to ya Lew! Thank you!


----------



## D&amp;D

Happy Holidays!


----------



## deked

Happy Holidays!!!

Have a great New Year!! :beer:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Happy Holidays to Lews and everybody else on Nodakoutdoors.

:beer:


----------



## gaddy getter

Happy Holiday's,

Thanks Lew!!!


----------



## Goosehunter04

Happy Holidays

Thanks Lew


----------



## goose2

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

tHANX FOR THE CHANCE LEW!!!


----------



## Tyler Sonsalla

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYBODY :beer:


----------



## SP10

HaPpY HoLiDaYs!!! Thanks Lew.


----------



## prince

happy holidays, thanks lew


----------



## PJ

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Capt. Kevin

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## goose_slayer

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year Everyone!!!

Thanks alot Lews!


----------



## Niles Short

HAPPY holidays
and thank you


----------



## bisonhunter08

HAPPY HOLIDAYS, Hope your holidays are great!


----------



## bchunter

happy holidays

thanks lew


----------



## Old Hunter

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas
thank you


----------



## bowhunter04

Happy Holidays.

Thanks Lew


----------



## R Diddy 08

Happy Holidays to you all and have a merry CHRISTmas.

Thanks Lew and Chris for an awesome deal.


----------



## Travery

Tis the season. Thanks Lew!!


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYBODY and THANKS LEW! :jammin:


----------



## Goose Guy350

Happy Holidays and thanks Lew


----------



## cgreeny

Happy Holidays and thanks Lew.


----------



## HonkShooter

Thanks Lew!!!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## kyle_orton_sucks

Happy holidays and all a good new year. And may the pike bite all of your lines


----------



## MARKO63

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ithaca1

Thanks Lew


----------



## wiscokid

Happy Holidays Lew, and thanks for the chance.


----------



## mallard

Happy holidays!


----------



## J.D.

Happy Holidays! Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## The Dogger

Happy holidays

Thanks


----------



## bioman

Happy Holidays!

Thanks for the opportunity Lew!!!


----------



## ToPe

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE!!!

THANKS LEW!!!


----------



## bandeddrake

_Merry Christmas& Happy Holidays Lew!! Great Idea_


----------



## Ande8183

Happy Holidays. God Bless and thanks to all of our troops who can not be with us during the holidays.

Thanks lew


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards

Happy Holidays, and thanks Lew!


----------



## Goodfella

Happy Holidays Lew!!


----------



## undrugger

Happy Holidays!


----------



## tschmidt

Happy holidays!!


----------



## Greenhead88

Hey Lew

Have a HAPPY HOLIDAY

Tyler


----------



## jerad

happy holidays


----------



## Chuck_5

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## the_duckinator

Happy Holidays everyone! Thanks Lew


----------



## Sparky477

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks Lew


----------



## Dry Lake Archer

HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!

Thanks for the generous donation!!!


----------



## NDJ

happy holidays and thanks!


----------



## DuckerIL

Happy Holidays!

Thanks Lew!


----------



## Cedar

Happy Holidays!!

Thanks for the chance Lew and Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## NDTerminator

I'm in. Happy Holidays....


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Thank You Lews call's!!!!!!!

Happy Holiday's to ALL.
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## destoned

HAPPY HOLIDAYS and a good health to you all.


----------



## take EM' close

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!! Thanks for the opportunity!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 4tule

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

Thanks a lot for the chance!


----------



## ifm

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## skog

HAPPY HOLIDAYS and thanks for the offer
skog


----------



## aglatz

Happy HOlidays, thank you LEW-adam


----------



## TANATA

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Johnny

Happy Holidays


----------



## Slider_01

Happy Holidays!

Slider_01


----------



## rmanthey

Happy Holidays, and thanks, Lew, for this opportunity.


----------



## 58452

Happy Holidays


----------



## winger

THE WINNER IS....
.

...
......... The WINNER IS ......
....

.........MAVERICK...
e-mail your address to LewsCalls

Have a Great Holliday Season
Lew


----------



## fred8801

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Happy Holidays!
Thanks Lews and Chris!


----------



## jbshunter

Happy Holidays!!!
Thanks Lews and Chris


----------



## turkey870

Happy Hollidays!

Thanks Lew!


----------



## jmmshadow

Happy Holidays, and thanks Lew


----------



## Maverick

Thanks LEW,
That was one of my christmas gifts I had on my list. I can officially check it off. It will get a lot of usage!

Thanks again and Merry Christmas


----------



## cadimanhm

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS *

Thanks


----------



## Snow Hunter

Happy Holidays and Thanks Lews!!!


----------



## stolenbase

Happy Holidays!


----------



## kistofte

Happy Holiday to everybody

Dan


----------



## Bobby Lindsay

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## illsheds

happy holidays to all


----------



## nickle ditch

Happy holidays and a safe new year.


----------



## Pato

Happy Hollidays,
Thanks for the offer!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

winger said:


> THE WINNER IS....
> .
> 
> ...
> ......... The WINNER IS ......
> ....
> 
> .........MAVERICK...
> e-mail your address to LewsCalls
> 
> Have a Great Holliday Season
> Lew


FYI - it appears a lot of people missed the drawing winner announcement.


----------

